# Delirio neurale da sdoppiamento personalità e blog



## Tebina (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri Man mi ha _di nuovo_ offerto un lavoro. Lo aveva già fatto in tempi non sospetti e avevo detto no. 
Il mio no di adesso però è un no con altri motivi.
Dovremmo lavorare insieme. Anche all'estero. Giorni fuori.
No.
Questo a Mattia no.
Sia che una storia continui sia che sia finita.

Ho fatto fatica ad accettare che la facocera e Mattia lavorassero insieme. tanta fatica.
Non solo la stessa azienda ma lui il suo capo. Quindi frequentazione stretta. Anche di notte se ci sono delle urgenze. reperibili sempre. 
Mi metteva a disagio questo fatto. Probabilmente anche perchè lei per almeno un anno ha fatto la pazza comportandosi come se fosse stata il vero amore di Mattia, che in quanto uomo senza palle, aveva scelto me _per pena_. (Madonna...ve lo giuro. E' stato uno dei rari momenti in cui ho fatto fatica a non prendere il mio vibratore brillantinato e andare da lei a fracassarglielo sulla faccia) 





Quindi. Visto che sono strana e me ne vanto festa e a me aveva causato malessere questo fatto, immagino che per gente "normale" sia una roba quasi distruttiva. E non lo immagino solo. Lo leggo anche di là.
E' un tarlo del cazzo. Che ripeto, io non ho più, ma l'ho avuto.
Quindi.
Mattia da questo lato è un "normale", e se uscisse tutto e io lavorassi con lui anche a storia finita. Beh. 
Sarebbe troppo credo.
Perchè mi accuserebbe di avere avuto una scelta. la sentirebbe come una mancanza di rispetto ulteriore.
E non voglio. 
Quindi ho ringraziato Man dell'offerta senza specificare tutto il papiro sopra e ho detto ancora no.

Ho anche visto raggio di sole, che si è prodigato in racconti porno delle sue ultime avventure, poi al mio quarto sbadiglio mi ha fissata chiedendomi se andava tutto bene.
-No. Ho l'ormone addormentato. Mi fai rivedere le foto del tuo pipino marmoreo?-
Le ho riguardate. All' ottava gli ho ridato il tablet dicendo. -Mi fai un caffè?- e ho tirato un altro sbadiglio.

Poi a casa. E pensavo a Man. Sono stata contenta di vederlo. Parlargli. E si. Anche baciarlo, nonostante il quasi deserto dei tartari alla Guest.
Ho pensato anche che un altro giro in motel lo farei volentieri, ma.
Non c'è l'ormone.
Non c'è l'adrenalina del sesso.
Non c'è il rouge e il porno mentale che ho sempre avuto.
Non c'è, insomma.
E se non c'è tutto questo non ha nessun senso rischiare.
Proprio nessuno.

Perchè questo azzeramento ormonale?
E' il mio chip nel cervello.
Per carattere io arrivo fino ad un certo punto.
Quando sto male devo arrivare fino alla fine del dolore. Abbruttirmi per un tot, ringhiare al mondo, stare da sola. Incazzarmi come una jena, mangiare 900 bacetti perugina in mezz'ora, non lavarmi anche.
Tocco il fondo. _Devo_ toccarlo. E capita anche di scavare un poco.
Dopo il tradimento è stato così. Ho lasciato fluire tutto. Tutto. Fottendomene se potevo sembrare pazza, rabbiosa o indemoniata come la fottuta pallina di Natale soffocottare che Admin ha messo sotto le feste spacciandola per un maialino rosso. (che vedeva solo lui e una manciata di altri, tra l'altro)
Dopo circa tre mesi di delirio dove sentivo il senso di soffoco ogni cazzo di volta che respiravo, mi sono svegliata un mattino e.







magia!
Tutto ha assunto un colore diverso.
E' stato così anche per il carcinoma alla guest. E quando ho scatenato la guerra tebana contro tutta Dinasty.
Ad un certo punto. Dopo che sono piena di dolore. Di rabbia. Sempre sul punto di far esplodere qualcosa. In un magma di emozioni.
Scatta il chip Tebano.
E tutto si appiana.

Credo sia così anche per l'ormone.
Più problemi ho e più l'ormone si alza.
Scarico così.
Il sesso come terapia fisica anti stress.
E in questo periodo di problemi ne ho a iosa e quindi il mio ormone era bello alto e goliardico, ma senza sfogo.
Che non è solo uno sfogo fisico, per quello ho i miei toy e da sola comunque sono il massimo per me stessa, ma proprio uno sfogo fisico da sesso rouge e mente.
Man in sostanza ( ciao Man), ma che pure lui ad ormoni, è più simile al bello addormentato Mattia che alla sottoscritta, quindi.
E dai una volta.
E dai due.
E cercare di coinvolgere sessualmente entrambi i "miei uomini".
Minchia due, mica uno.
Lo avete letto. Cioè.
Ecco.
E' scattato di nuovo il chip tebano in sostanza.
Quello che spegne tutto.
E' successo questo.
Sono semplicemente spenta e convergo le energie sessuali in altro. Non sono mai stata così attiva sui forum di giardinaggio e cucina per esempio.







Porca merda.


----------



## babsi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo sia normale che ogni tanto si abbiano periodi un po' asessuati con l'ormone che sembra anestetizzato.
Tocca solo vede quanto durano
Si aprono le scommesse su quando ridiventerai la vecchia Tebe "invornita"?
Ps: la prima volta che ho sentito sto termine l'ho sentito da te:mexican:


----------



## Arianna (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ho fatto fatica a leggere tutto, ma secondo me è stato il sogno. E' stato dopo quel sogno erotico su Man che ha cominciato ad appianarsi tutto.
O almeno così mi pare.
Non mi pare lo stesso per lui.
Ma tant'è.


Ah.
Buon 2013!


----------



## babsi (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ps: ma è un vibratore quello là col ditone??:carneval:


----------

